# Συντμήσεις ημερών και μηνών



## nickel (Jun 29, 2008)

Δέχτηκα ένα πολύ ωραίο ερώτημα και θα το συνδυάσω με καναδυό δικά μου.
Τι ακριβώς είναι το πιο έξυπνο / πρακτικό / σωστό να γράφουμε όταν έχουμε συντμήσεις των ημερών και των μηνών; Δηλ. τα Δευ - Κυρ και Ιαν - Δεκ.

1. Τι κάνουμε με τον Ιούνιο και τον Ιούλιο; Ιούν. και Ιούλ.;
2. Ο Μάιος πώς καταντά;
3. Βάζουμε ή δεν βάζουμε τόνους; Δηλαδή:
α. Τρί - Πέμ - Σάβ και Μάρ - Μάι - Ιούν - Ιούλ - Αύγ - Νοέ;
ή
β. Τρι - Πεμ - Σαβ, Μαρ - Μαϊ - Ιουν - Ιουλ - Αυγ - Νοε;
(Βάλτε τελείες αν προτιμάτε.)
Λόγω του _20ός_ και του _κ.ά._, τείνω να πω «με τόνους».

Ευτυχείς Αγγλοσάξονες:
Mon, Tue, Wed, Thu, Fri, Sat, Sun
Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, May, Jun, Jul, Aug, Sep, Oct, Nov, Dec
(Λες και τα έφτιαξε μάνατζερ.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 29, 2008)

Για να μη σε αφήσω με την απορία γιατί δεν απαντάει κανένας.
Χμμμ.... Καλή ερώτηση.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2008)

Α. Για τους τόνους, δεν τους βάζω όταν δεν υπάρχουν: 14 Νοε 2007 (διότι εδώ είναι Νοε-μβρίου). Οπότε οι μήνες-με-τόνο στη γενική γίνονται:
Μαρ - Μαΐ - Ιουν - Ιουλ - Αυγ - Νοε

Β. Για τους Ιούνιο και Ιούλιο, παρατήρησα πρόσφατα την τάση να αναφέρονται ως Ιον - Ιολ : http://web-server.math.uoc.gr:1080/calendar/month?currentDate=2008/06/08&xmy=0&xsub=ALL (πατήστε το pulldown menu των μηνών)


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Β. Για τους Ιούνιο και Ιούλιο, παρατήρησα πρόσφατα την τάση να αναφέρονται ως Ιον - Ιολ


Μου θύμισες εκείνο το ωραίο διαολάκι, το




που είχαμε στα κεφαλαία για το ΟΥ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δέχτηκα ένα πολύ ωραίο ερώτημα και θα το συνδυάσω με καναδυό δικά μου.
> Τι ακριβώς είναι το πιο έξυπνο / πρακτικό / σωστό να γράφουμε όταν έχουμε συντμήσεις των ημερών και των μηνών; Δηλ. τα Δευ - Κυρ και Ιαν - Δεκ.



Μμμμμ.

Υπάρχει όριο στον αριθμό των χαρακτήρων; Πρέπει να είναι δηλ. οπωσδήποτε τρεις;

Το ημερολόγιό μου τα έχει ως εξής και τείνω να συμφωνήσω (δηλ. γιατί να τα περιπλέξουμε; ):

ΙΑΝ - ΦΕΒ - ΜΑΡ - ΑΠΡ - ΜΑΙ - ΙΟΥΝ (προς Θεού, όχι ΙΟΝ κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη) - ΙΟΥΛ - ΑΥΓ - ΣΕΠ - ΟΚΤ - ΝΟΕ - ΔΕΚ.

Δευ, Τρί, Τετ, Πέμ, Παρ, Σάβ, Κυρ.


----------



## efi (Jun 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μου θύμισες εκείνο το ωραίο διαολάκι, το
> 
> 
> 
> που είχαμε στα κεφαλαία για το ΟΥ.



Τέλειο! Το θέλω πίσω!


----------



## danae (Jun 30, 2008)

Για τις μέρες, εγώ έχω συνηθίσει τα:
Δε, Τρ, Τε, Πε, Πα, Σα και Κυ.


----------

